

OpenXanadu - wolfgke
http://xanadu.com/#deliverable

======
kevdevnull
[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/3.06/xanadu.html](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/3.06/xanadu.html)
No longer vaporware!!! I've been waiting for this forever!

